# How do you put chips in your electric?



## sisco (Nov 30, 2007)

When I use my Brinkman electric smoker, I've been adding chips like the instructions said: Pile soaked chips along the sides of the heating element. 
How does everyone else do it?


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 30, 2007)

I learned from trial and error that dry chunks work much better and last longer.
Try 2 fist sized chunks at a time set on the lava rocks NOT touching the element, should give ya pretty good smoke!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to agree with Bubba ....


----------



## brentman0110 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to agree also. Dry chunks between the elements work every time for me.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a little pie rack in the bottom of mine since all my rocks are gone.  I usually do just what Bubba said.  I will occassionally put one right over the top of the element if I want one of the chunks to really start smoldering quickly.  

Definitely do not soak the chips or the chunks.  It adds nothing to the smoke, plus chunks will burn for a long time anyway.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes ... soakin' only helps slow down a hot burning smoker!
Electrics don't seem to get too hot.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

SIMPLE AND EASY DONT SOAK YOUR CHIPS..JUST LET YOUR SMOKER HEAT UP ..200 TO 250.. THEN ADD CHIPS AS YOU ADD FOOD..END OF STORY....WORRIED ABOUT TO MUCH SMOKE ..LIGHT SPRAY OF WATER CURES THAT..


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info here.  Based on this, I went dry with a butt last night.   I was seeing some slight temp spikes back in the warmer weather but now that is it cold (27 now) where I am at it is not a problem.

I find I just toss them in thru the small side door but agree that keeping them off the element is the best idea.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 9, 2007)

Give chunks of wood a try next time illini and I think you will find that they are easier to handle and burn longer.  3 or 4 decent sized chunks from the bags they sell at the mega marts will last a long time in a Brinkmann.


----------



## glenn j (Dec 10, 2007)

In my limited experience, I've found chunks work much better than chips. We have a rather large apple tree in our backyard and that's where I get the wood from. A few stubs of old branches provide a nice dry smoking wood. The branches are roughly 2" in diameter. I cut them in 3-4" sections, then split them in half with a wood chisel. I soak them in warm water before smoking. 

I used smaller "chips" for my first smoke. They were gone pretty quickly. The chunks last longer IMHO. I plop them in the bottom of the unit next to the element, assemble, plug in and that's that. If I need to ad more, I just use the door on the side of the unit (ECB). I usually just toss them in there and they land where I want them to.


----------



## zapper (Dec 10, 2007)

Chunks preferred here, and the bigger the better, no soaking required. I have tried a few alternatives such as smaller chips and soaking and what ever is on hand, but big chunks are my favorite. 

On a side note, I would reccomend that your wood is air dried for about a year depending on the size and type. If you see sap and steam bubbling out of the wood when you are burning it it is too green.


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 10, 2007)

AJ, Zapper --   Thanks.  After my smoke this weekend in the cooler temps (27), using the chunks is definitely the way to go. They definitely last longer as you say.  I really need the temp control mod added to the ECB for the warmer temps based on my limited experience. (since Oct)


----------



## gregl (Dec 4, 2010)

It's 40 degrees outside right now and I'm smoking a pork loin.  I tried the "can of chips" method like I used at Thanksgiving with the turkey and it just was _not_ getting the chips to smoke.  I just got done wrapping chips loosely in aluminum foil and placing them around the burner.  Seems to be working well now.

It looks like a lot of people here are placing a pie pan directly on the burner and putting wood chips in that.  I may try it next time.  I was just concerned with putting anything on the burner, but I guess it's just chips shouldn't be on the burner.  Who knows.

Everyone has their way of smoking and their way works best for them.  Pretty cool how that works out.

Greg


----------

